# Where are the pictures?



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

Why am I not seeing any diorama pics attached to these threads? These are pics of my "diorama", it's called "Huntspatch".


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i see them just fine
nice slot car track layout!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That's pretty cool! I bet you have to watch out for "Flying Cars" on that layout! One could really wipe out a lot of detail.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

MadCap Romanian said:


> That's pretty cool! I bet you have to watch out for "Flying Cars" on that layout! One could really wipe out a lot of detail.


Only "slim-line jets" are used on the landscaped layout, to prevent major destruction. Since there are no long straights, just lots of 6", 9" & 15" curves, intersections, RXR's, bridges and loops...the slimmies are speedy enough. Of course the train sometimes catches careless "rally-racers" and rams them into the nearest structure which creates some hilarious "wedgies". Nothing ever gets destroyed so bad it can't be easily fixed (so far).


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*More "Huntspatch" pics..*

I know this is more a "slot car" project, even "model train", but I thought folks on this forum may see it as a collection of dioramas that happen to have a slotcar/train track running through it. It's still has lots of details and lots of "people" to be added as we age.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*One outstanding set up... Very nicly done.. Love the detail !!!*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking L&J track. Looks like it needs a little dusting  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

roadrner said:


> Great looking L&J track. Looks like it needs a little dusting
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


You could be seeing dust, or the grey paint I am using to keep the L&J track from standing out (as much)as "toy" track. I do occasionally dust off a few roofs and vehicles, remove cobwebs from light-poles, etc, but I suppose I usually just let the cars "dust the track". It's been about 9 years since I screwed down this 50 yr old track in my basement and it always "fires" right-up and operates perfectly. "Spot" rail cleaning is very minimal, the train rails require more attention than the slot rails. I think it might be that I consider "dust" to be just added detail, but I promise you that when I see the first tumbleweed (maybe the 2nd), I'll get to dust'n.


----------



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

WOW!!! That is an amazing settup!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Great lookin Dio's :thumbsup:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

yep looks real good


----------

